# High fsh - treatment plan



## rubybelle (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi,
Have just been cancelled on a long protocol. Have fsh of just 12. Was told to take sniffer (4 times a day) for 1st two weeks to down regulate.
Started puregon 400 last thursday. I was told to continue sniffer as before plus take injections. Having been cancelled (and i know it is a longshot) but is there any chance they made a mistake by keeping me on the sniffer as i cannot understand how it i'm on onw thing ti shut the ovaries down and taking something else to stimulate at the same time, how this would result in follies forming? Only got one flollie on each ovarie, am gutted. Any help on this?
thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Rubybelle,

Sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle   Your clinic should be following up with you to discuss the cycle and if there was any reason for your poor response. They should also discuss alternatives and other options for trying to improve things next time.
Sounds to me like you've been on standard IVF protocol of downregulation and the stimulation. You have to take both at the same time so this is correct. To try and explain it the downreg (sniffer) is used to shut off your body's natural hormone cycle and keep it switched off so it won't interfere with the artifical stimulation which puts the hormones back and makes the follies grow. I know it seems like they will clash but they don't. It might be that your body just didn't respond well to that particular stimms drug and maybe swapping to a different one or changing dose next time might help.

Do make sure you speak to your clininc about this. Sending lots of    
Maz x


----------

